# fyygame.com: is this a legitimate Site



## tommyt (Aug 3, 2011)

Just came across this site (http://www.fyygame.com/) and want to know if its legit 
or if anyone brought anything from it.


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm inclined to disagree, it seems to remind me a fair bit of another pirate site I've seen. This link has a lot more info on sites like it. 

http://foryourentertainment.blogspot.com/2...s-web-site.html

It brings up the Far east, Paypal, Law and pricing Issues - so I'd say it was pirated. I've bought things from the site in that link, and they don't out to be really cheap fakes. I'd use someone you actually are 100% sure about.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 4, 2011)

all of the products are chinese knockoffs, and it was all red on WOT, i wouldn't trust that site at all


----------



## Snailface (Aug 4, 2011)

Not legit. They're selling Nintendogs for $8.99 --that's a big red flag.


----------



## lightakejerry (Sep 17, 2011)

As we know FYYGAME do not include the shipping cost,maybe you'll to pay mote o


----------

